# fog light issue on 04 spec-v



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

does anyone know what's got to be done to have just the foglights come on, istead of needing the headlights to be on first?


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

I think by law, you're not allowed to have the fog lights on without having the headlights open. It's not just the 2004 model.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> does anyone know what's got to be done to have just the foglights come on, istead of needing the headlights to be on first?


I'm sure there's a way to make your fogs turn on by themselves. You can try to search on www.b15sentra.net to see if anyone has done it before. I don't recall anyone having that done though, to be honest.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Yeah, they had something on the forums*

Check out this page:

http://www.gtasentra.net/howto/fogrewire.html

Tells you how to have the Fog Lights one with the Parking lights.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you can...it's just a few wires. This is not an issue though. And who really cares about laws when it comes to making the car look better?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah besides oregon is different, you can drive around at night with parks and foggies runnin. btw, thx for the hook up yam!


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Ive done my lights


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SpecVeezy said:


> Ive done my lights


Okay.........so can you expound how you did them to help some of these folks out?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Yamakasi said:


> Check out this page:
> 
> http://www.gtasentra.net/howto/fogrewire.html
> 
> Tells you how to have the Fog Lights one with the Parking lights.


dude right here


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

*whats wrong now?*

ok, so my brother and i tried thsi out on his 04 spec. and everything is fine except for when he turns on the park lights, the foglights come on, but the passenger side headlight comes on too. does anyone have any idea whats wrong here?

thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, you did something wrong. Go back and double check everything


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yeah, you did something wrong. Go back and double check everything


yeah we got it figured out...the foglight wire in the fuse box just needed to be cut, otherwise the headlight would just turn on. everything works fine now and it looks great.

i thank you and my brother thanks ya'll.


----------

